# I need help... again



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Morning all

Been a while since I first posted. Last I was having air lock issues with my MELO 3 tank which ended up with me wanting to launch the darn thing into space, so I bit the bullet and got my wife and I a brand spanking new tank and device/battery.

So I thought I'd get my lady and I the Smok Stick V8 Kit. What a great little device, vapes really well, nice big clouds... well compared to my old MELO 3 thing. So now I'm happy again, I can vape, tastes good... Until the first coil change... Seems I'd be better off not vaping...

So, I've changed the coil, was fine for a day or two, now it seems like the new coil is done and needs to be replaced, and this happens on both my wife's and my devices.
We get a burning sensation, almost like a dry hit, I know it's not the juice. I currently has the Loaded Glazed Donuts 3mg juice. When and spoke to the vendor and was told that it's supposed to taste like that.... If that's the case then I'm never buying that juice again, cause that burning sensation is horrid, closest comparison I can come to... feels like taking a drag of a smoke while you have bronchitis.

Do any of you have experience with the Smok Stick V8 with TFV8 Big Baby tank?
Stock coils that came with it V8 Baby-M2 Core 0.15 (pre-installed) and 0.25 ohm dual coils, also used 0.2 ohm coil and am currently on a 0.15 ohm quad coil, the only coil that didn't burn was the 0.15 pre-installed coil.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been a while since I first posted. Last I was having air lock issues with my MELO 3 tank which ended up with me wanting to launch the darn thing into space, so I bit the bullet and got my wife and I a brand spanking new tank and device/battery.
> 
> ...


Have you primed the new coils before vaping on them?


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Have you primed the new coils before vaping on them?



Yes I have, few drops on the cotton on the inside, close it up, fill the tank, let it stand for a few minutes, take a few drags without firing it up, then finally fire it up. It works fine for like day or two but then it starts this burning, my wife has experience the exact same, we both replaced coils on Saturday, today we want to drop kick the things..


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

The big baby beast is an excellent tank and their coils are great, I get a month out of them on average.
Make sure you're priming them correctly and stay in the recommended wattage range. Make sure to check your juice levels.


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

I fill the top, put juice on the side holes a couple of times, close the airflow, fill tank, couple of dry drags, open airflow, fire at low wattage, few drags, close airflow, pour few drops down drip tip onto coil, dry drag, open airflow, fire at low wattage and work up to 45w over next 10-15 hits.

Lasts a month


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Strontium said:


> The big baby beast is an excellent tank and their coils are great, I get a month out of them on average.
> Make sure you're priming them correctly and stay in the recommended wattage range. Make sure to check your juice levels.



Yea I did my research before buying, not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if maybe I am just getting a terrible batch of coils. As for the wattage, I can't adjust the wattage, the Stick doesn't have that option.
As for priming, how do you prime yours?

EDIT: saw the second message.

I have had this thing for less than a month and have used 4 coils... something isn't right. What's the chances that it could be the juice?


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

It is a very sweet juice, anything loaded with sucrose will kill coils quick but even still that seems excessive.
I don't use mechs for that reason, I want to be able to adjust wattage.
The coil burns out for two reasons, a) wrong wattage - doubtful in this situation as it's designed for that tank b) not enough juice getting to the coil - try taking a needle and poking a few holes in the cotton, this should allow juice to flow thru easier.


----------



## stevie g (5/6/17)

Strontium said:


> It is a very sweet juice, anything loaded with sucrose will kill coils quick but even still that seems excessive.
> I don't use mechs for that reason, I want to be able to adjust wattage.
> The coil burns out for two reasons, a) wrong wattage - doubtful in this situation as it's designed for that tank b) not enough juice getting to the coil - try taking a needle and poking a few holes in the cotton, this should allow juice to flow thru easier.


just to clarify it's not sucrose it's sucralose. Big difference.


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

At what point is a coil primed enough? OR should I rather ask how much should it be primed? Do I soak it or just a few drops? I just released a few drops in by the drip tip and it was fine for a drag or two, then burns again. It's almost like the coil isn't staying wet enough...


----------



## Anneries (5/6/17)

As @Strontium said, take a needle and poke some holes in the cotton. This is one reason I do not like stock coils. When building your own, it is a little easier to check the cotton and change if you think it is necesarry. My wife love the stock coils as they are the same everytime. She never had any issues with hers and we do not even go through all the priming hassle. 
Drip a couple of drops on the new coil. 
Install it and fill the tank.
Let it stand, until she cant wait any longer.
Vape. Her current coil is three weeks old and it still tastes brand new. 

Hope you figure it out quickly, there is nothing like not enjoying what you want to do.


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> At what point is a coil primed enough? OR should I rather ask how much should it be primed? Do I soak it or just a few drops? I just released a few drops in by the drip tip and it was fine for a drag or two, then burns again. It's almost like the coil isn't staying wet enough...



At a guesstimate I'm probably using 3 drops on top, 2 in each side hole and then once I get to the drip tip probably 3 more.


----------



## OPium46 (5/6/17)

A buddy of mine had this problem. It was a combination of things, he wasnt priming his coils well enough. He would only put just a few drops on the cotton and then fill the tank. I told him to put juice on the cotton until it literally cannot hold anymore, then fill the tank and let it stand for twenty minutes. Also, he was trying to take absolutely massive lung-filling hits with it. Try and take smaller tokes and see if that does anything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Silly question, but is there a wrong way to vape?


OPium46 said:


> A buddy of mine had this problem. It was a combination of things, he wasnt priming his coils well enough. He would only put just a few drops on the cotton and then fill the tank. I told him to put juice on the cotton until it literally cannot hold anymore, then fill the tank and let it stand for twenty minutes. Also, he was trying to take absolutely massive lung-filling hits with it. Try and take smaller tokes and see if that does anything.


I pretty much drowned the coil now, was good for a few hits and then back to the burning...


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Will go get new coils today and try drown it before using it, poke some holes as well, have spent so much money on this; rather frustrating having these issues.


----------



## craigb (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Will go get new coils today and try drown it before using it, poke some holes as well, have spent so much money on this; rather frustrating having these issues.


Take everything with to the vape shop and ask them to help... Most vendors are more than happy to do so.


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Silly question, but is there a wrong way to vape?
> 
> I pretty much drowned the coil now, was good for a few hits and then back to the burning...


How fast are you hitting it? Do you allow time for the juice to wick after a puff? (Do you see bubbles coming from the coil afterwards?)


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

craigb said:


> Take everything with to the vape shop and ask them to help... Most vendors are more than happy to do so.


I did that yesterday, was told it's the juice, apparently it does that, which is weird as I have used this juice plenty before and never experienced that


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> How fast are you hitting it? Do you allow time for the juice to wick after a puff? (Do you see bubbles coming from the coil afterwards?)


I tend to take a big hit and them put it down or watch the bubbles, been a few occasions where I have take a few consecutive big hits


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

I like taking big lung filling hits and I'd like to continue doing so, if I need to use a different coil then I'd gladly do use.


----------



## MR_F (5/6/17)

Is it the correct coils ?I found if I am not using the M2 coils then it gives dry hits or burnt 
Secondly try another Juice ?If the coils are wicking and you getting a burnt taste then the juice is not for you 
and lastly wash your tank out first and then reload


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

MR_F said:


> Is it the correct coils ?I found if I am not using the M2 coils then it gives dry hits or burnt
> Secondly try another Juice ?If the coils are wicking and you getting a burnt taste then the juice is not for you
> and lastly wash your tank out first and then reload


Not actually sure if it is M2 coils, I know they are Smok coils. I will actually be getting a different juice this time round.
As a rule I wash the tank out with warm water when changing the coil.


----------



## Lawrence A (5/6/17)

How thick is your juice - a very heavy VG mix may take longer to wick through to the coil so maybe this is part of the problem?

How full of liquid is your tank - I saw a video on Youtube that says with thicker VG juices it is better not to fill the tank completely as there needs to be some air above the liquid in the tank to help with the vacuum to draw the liquid through the cotton to prevent dry hits...


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Lawrence A said:


> How thick is your juice - a very heavy VG mix may take longer to wick through to the coil so maybe this is part of the problem?
> 
> How full of liquid is your tank - I saw a video on Youtube that says with thicker VG juices it is better not to fill the tank completely as there needs to be some air above the liquid in the tank to help with the vacuum to draw the liquid through the cotton to prevent dry hits...


Loaded has a 70 VG / 30 PG mix but I have been filling my tank to the top as well, will do less and see how it goes.


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Loaded has a 70 VG / 30 PG mix but I have been filling my tank to the top as well, will do less and see how it goes.


Speaking of air/vacuum - it could also be an airlock. Although on that tank, it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Also, I've heard that the M2 0.25 coils are known for dry hits (can't confirm as I don't have a TFV8 myself). Apparently the M2 0.15 coils are better.


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Also, I've heard that the M2 0.25 coils are known for dry hits (can't confirm as I don't have a TFV8 myself). Apparently the M2 0.15 coils are better.


I assume the M2 means dual coil? I currently have a 0.15 quad coil.


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

It could possibly be a bad batch of coils that you have there... Try getting some new M2 0.15ohm coils from another vendor, don't prime the coil at all. Just assemble the tank and let it stand for 20 mins. Keep in mind that this V8 stick is only geared towards the M2 coils and will suffer to keep up with anything else. The M2 coil also isn't very good at long slow lung hits...


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/17)

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Morning all
> 
> We get a burning sensation, almost like a dry hit, I know it's not the juice. I currently has the Loaded Glazed Donuts 3mg juice. When and spoke to the vendor and was told that it's supposed to taste like that.... If that's the case then I'm never buying that juice again, cause that burning sensation is horrid, closest comparison I can come to... feels like taking a drag of a smoke while you have bronchitis.
> 
> ...




@Ev1l_EyE

- The *V8 Baby-M2 Core 0.15 (pre-installed) *worked fine for you, so stick with what works, i.e don't fix something that ain't broken.

- Are you using the same juice that you used successfully with the pre-installed coil? If not, then this juice may be "thicker" than the initial one which makes it more difficult for the juice to get inside the coil, thus causing dry hits. (Adding a little PG to it will help to thin it out.)

- Prime, prime, prime, both the sides and the top of the coil!!! ..... enough said.

- Also, repeat the "_close airflow, take some deep pulls without firing, open airflow, let it stand for a few minutes_" procedure a few times in-between actual vaping (for about half a tankful initially).

- When you start vaping on a new coil, do so with the airflow more closed than normal (you can open it up more after about 5 or so drags).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ev1l_EyE (5/6/17)

Just took it back to the vendor, luckily it burnt the guy as well, said that it seems the coil isn't getting enough juice, poke some small holes in it, so will see how that goes, but so far so good.


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (5/6/17)

My quick take on things :

1. RTA = airlocks and leaks unless you wick like a scientists
2. RDA = refil (dripping) every 20 seconds
3. Sub Ohm = expensive retail coils
4. HE = Super Expensive and rare

5. RDTA = The way to Go!!!
6. BF's = The way to Go v.2!!!


IMO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> My quick take on things :
> 
> 1. RTA = airlocks and leaks unless you wick like a scientists
> 2. RDA = refil (dripping) every 20 seconds
> ...


You forgot BF RDA (squonking)!


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (5/6/17)

Andre said:


> You forgot BF RDA (squonking)!



That i did!, going to edit my post lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (5/6/17)

The only sub ohm tank I use is the baby beast cause its that good even tho I use RTAs. Ive tried all the coils multiple times & I found the Q2 & X4 to be best. The T8 lasts the longest in my opinion but gets too hot for me. Now I occasionally put the tank on my ijust s battery & its incredible but I do notice the coils tend to burn out faster that way. The ijust s should pull about 76w on that X4 coil as its 0.15ohm & that's out of the vaping range. The stick v8 should do the same thing. Maybe try taking shorter pulls and allow it to wick between pulls. I have vaped loaded donut in the baby beast & it does turn them coils black quite fast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/6/17)

I found, back when I still used tanks, the chocolate glazed doughnut juices 
(Debbie does Donuts) tend to be very thick, and doesn't wick too well. 
Had to drill out my protank 4, then all my other juices started flooding. 
So the culprit could very well be the juice. Hope those extra holes help


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (5/6/17)

I use, and love, the X-Coil series of Smok, use them on all three tanks (Baby, Big Baby, and The Beast), all mainly fruity juices, between 45 - 75ish Watts. Never had a burned taste, or a dry hit.


----------



## Tariquesr20 (8/6/17)

So I have the same tank on my Minikin Boost and acquired it about 3 weeks ago. Last night I topped up and immediately started tasting a burnt coil. Could the coil be done? Also is the spare coil I received with my Big baby beast kit reccomended or do I go out and purchase a new one. I've been told by a more experienced vapor I should acquire a 0.2 coil as its a good balance between flavour & clouds.


----------



## Strontium (8/6/17)

Tariquesr20 said:


> So I have the same tank on my Minikin Boost and acquired it about 3 weeks ago. Last night I topped up and immediately started tasting a burnt coil. Could the coil be done? Also is the spare coil I received with my Big baby beast kit reccomended or do I go out and purchase a new one. I've been told by a more experienced vapor I should acquire a 0.2 coil as its a good balance between flavour & clouds.


3 weeks sounds about right for a coil.
I am not a fan of the 0.2 as it only really starts performing at about 80 watts and I don't like vaping at ghost watts. The Q2 is an outstanding coil imo, works well at 45w and good clouds/flavour.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/6/17)

My limited experience, although not with a smok product but sub ohm is that the sweeter juices kill the coils.


----------



## Tariquesr20 (9/6/17)

Strontium said:


> 3 weeks sounds about right for a coil.
> I am not a fan of the 0.2 as it only really starts performing at about 80 watts and I don't like vaping at ghost watts. The Q2 is an outstanding coil imo, works well at 45w and good clouds/flavour.


 
Thanks bro,, I'll look into the Q2 coil.


----------

